# الكمبيوتر كجهاز لقياس لفحص القطع الالكترونية



## sabeq saeed (1 يونيو 2009)

من البداية وانا اتطلع في المشاركة في هذا المنتدى الراقي ـ والذي يعج بالعقول النيرة 
وهأنذا اتقدم هذا اليوم بهذه الخطوة 

اود معرفة هل بالامكان استخدام الكمبيوتر كجهاز لفحص القطع الالكترونية ، وهل بالامكان ان يعمل كاسليسكوب ، ماهي استخدامات منافذ الكمبيوتر في القياسات الكهربائية والالكترونية ؟؟؟؟

عرفت بعض الدوائر التي استخدمت لقياس او لفحص بعض القطع ، ولكن ماثار انتباهي ومنذ زمن افكر به كيف استطيع ان اجعل جهاز الكمبيوتر يعمل كراسم اشارة (اسليسكوب) او مولد نبضة (generator) وغيرها من الاجهزة المستخدمة في معمل الالكترونيات والكهرباء 

اتمنى من الجميع التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع ........... واثراءه بوجهات نظرهم ، وخبراتهم العملية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يونيو 2009)

منذ عهد أجهزة 286 وهذه الامكانيات موجودة بالحاسبات و توجد وحدات تختبر البوردات و المكونات فى الدائرة وخارجها و تعتمد أساسا على كروت اضافية أو وحدة ملحقة بالحاسب تقوم بكل هذه المهام وهى قابلة للبرمجة لتوائم كل مكون جديد يظهر حيث تفتح ملف نصى تكتب فيه تعريف الأطراف و أرقامها و تحدد أيها دخول و أيها خروج ثم تبدأ فى كتابة خطوات الاختبار و يتولى الجهاز تنفيذها بعد ذلك كما كانت تعمل اوسيلوسكوب و مولد اشارة حتى عدة ميجا هرتز

كانت هناك وحدات تلحق بالحاسب مثل Velleman PCS64i ولكنها كانت محدودة النطاق و لم تستمر لانخفاض اسعار الاوسيلوسكوب الرقمى والذى أصبح حجمه مثل الحاسب المحمول وامكانياته عظيمة جدا فلم تعد لها سوق

الحاسب كما هو غير مجهز سوى للتعامل مع ترددات الصوت و عدا ذلك يتطلب كروت اضافية لأداء المهام الأكثر تطلبا


----------



## sabeq saeed (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد*

وبالنسبة للاجهزة الحالية الا يمكن اعداد كروت مثل التي تتكلم عنها لتكون سهلة لطلاب الالكترونيات والكهرباء والحاسوب وغيره ليتمكنوا من اجراء قياساتهم بدون المعمل
اذا كان هناك حاليا كروت خاصة بهذا فاين نجدها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يونيو 2009)

أخى
حاليا أصبح جهاز ملحق يتصل عنطريق منفذ usb
جهاز الآوسيلوسكوب الملحق بالحاسب كان يباع لدى النخيلى بحوالى 1800 جنيه والآن تشترى جهاز اوسيلوسكوب له 10 اضعاف المدى بمبلغ 2000 جنيه
جهاز اختبار الكروت هذا غالى الثمن بالنسبة للشخص العادى


----------



## احمد خورما (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي ما اسم هذاالجهاز او احسن جهاز متوفر في السوق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

أخى
لا يوجد أحسن جهاز - ضع مناقصة و سيأتى لك ثلاث شركات فى مصر بثلاث منتجات عالمية تعتمد نوعين من التقنية

إدرس ثم اشترى منها ما يناسب طبيعة عمل شركتك

لاحظ أن الجهاز المحمول فى حجم الآفو والذى كان يختبر ttl,cmos فقط خارج الدائرة و غير قابل للبرمجة كان يباع بأكثر من 1000 جنية مصرى فهذه الأجهزة تبدأ من 50 الف حسب امكانياتها


----------



## mohammad taha (9 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم لدى مشكلة حيرتنى كثيرا ........حيث عندى كاسيت ايوا به سى دى بلاير وعندما اشغل الاسطوانات يدور الموتور بسرعة كبيرة ولا تعمل الاسطوانة ارجو افادتى بالسبب مع العلم بأننى مازلت مبتدىء ........ارجو الرد الان لمن لديه الخبرة وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يونيو 2009)

أخى
هذا موضوع جديد و بدلا من تكراره 7 مرات فى مشاركات أخرى لن يراه الا من يهتم بالموضوع الاصلى ، ضعها كموضوع جديد يراه الجميع و من لديه خبرة فى هذا المجال يرد عليك
ثم انك مبتدئ، هل تستطيع تغيير راس القراءة أو فك ولحام قطعو صغيرة من مكونات هذا الجهاز الدقيق؟؟؟ أمامك طريق حتى لا تتلفه


----------



## mohammad taha (13 يونيو 2009)

اعتذر عن التكرار ولكن هذا للاهمية الصوى.....ثم انى لست مبتدىء لهذه الدرجة فلى عدة للحام وافوميتر(لا اجيد استخدامه جيدا) ولكنى احب المحاولات كثيرا بدون يأس وقد تعلمت الكثير من مجرد المحاولة ......... شكرا لك


----------



## mohamed-elc (14 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى فى الله 
ومهندسينا الكرام يوجد برنامج يعمل محل السيلسكوب وهو يعمل على جهاز الكومبيوتر 
عن طريق دخول الاشرات الناتجه عن كابل المايك او دخول الصوت 
وهو من البرامج التى الى د ما تستطيع العمل بها الى ان تلم بموضوع قياس الموجات الترددات
وبعدها تقرر اذا كنت تريد العمل باستمراريه عليه او تريد شراء جهاز اكبر واكثر دقه


----------



## نوراالصباح (24 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------

